# Horsebows for deer hunting?



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk Holler Critter. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

hi and a welcome to archery talk. sorry i dont know much about horse bows.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

head over to the traditional board and ask away.....:tongue:


----------

